# Best way to do Water Changes?



## bsk83 (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm bumfuzzled. But I'm tired of hauling buckets of water around. I was taught that you have to treat the fresh water before adding it back into the aquarium after vacuuming the gravel.

My question is how do you treat the water that is going to be added back into the aquarium using products such as python etc... And whats the best product... I have 2 75 gallon tanks stacked on top of each other... so one is up kinda high.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I just made myself a python and only use it twice so I'm no expert in this but here is my advice. Siphon the water out like usual and then fill it with the python, after about every 10 gallon that go in just add in the right amount of water treatment along with it.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I do water changes every 10 days, about one third of a tank. So my 90 gets 30 gallons of new water.
Just as I start the water running through the hose I add enough dechlorinator for 30 gallons into the tank. Have never lost a fish this way in six years.


----------



## STANGDUDE (Dec 17, 2008)

Using a python or a knock off is the way to go, you save so much time. It takes the pain out of doing water changes. As for a dechlorinator, l use PRIME 5ml for 50 gallons. When doing my 210g l use enough Prime to treat 210g, just to be on the safe side... :thumb:


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, Python is the way to go.


----------



## afr..cichlids (Feb 16, 2010)

Difinitely python, just add water treatment as you add the water to the tank, the flow from the python as well will mix the treatment and bind chlorine, or chloramine before becoming a problem.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Cichlidude said:


> Yeah, Python is the way to go.


Could someone please instruct me as to how to make one of these pythons? I sent my husband to Lowes a couple weeks ago to get some tubing and faucet adapter but he came back with a bunch of stuff that didn't work.......not sure what is the "right" way.

Thank you!


----------



## Lunafish (Aug 9, 2009)

You need a "water bed fill drain/fill kit" And I'd replace the cheapo plastic faucet adapter with a metal one. Anbody make a metal venturi though? The ones I get seem to be made as absolutely cheap as possible.

Matt


----------



## bsk83 (Aug 28, 2005)

CichMomma said:


> Cichlidude said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Python is the way to go.
> ...


here is a good link to make a python yourself.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... s%3Disch:1


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you sooo much bsk!! Gonna make one tomorrow!!


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

My tank is next to a window, so I put a rain barrel outside the window with a soaker hose attached to the bottom spigot. The window is on the second level, so I stuck a long PVC tube into the top of the rain barrel. I use an extra long flexible tube on my gravel vac (PVC and tubing from home depot) and after getting the suction going, stick the end of the flexible tubing into the PVC on the barrel. Each time I change water in my 125 gal, the plants in our front yard get a nice watering. For filling the tank, it is in the room next to our kitchen. Our kitchen faucet has a sprayer attached (with a flexible hose that comes out). Turns out, if I take off the sprayer, the flexible tubing from my gravel vac fits just right over the end of the hose. I put a clamp on just to be sure, but it was a very cheap DIY python.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have a python type setup upstairs but it is too short in the basement.
I use the shower in the basement with an adapter where I remove the shower head and attach the green garden hose. So all it cost me is the metal shower head pipe-garden hose adapter - maybe 5 bucks.
The water drains to the floor of the shower so moves way quicker than say draining into a sink.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I feel the danger of chlorine/chloramine doing damage to fish is somewhat over rated. It will damage and kill, no argument , there. I just think that it is not an immediate threat doing damage quickly. If chlorine is coming from the tap at the 4PPM recommended, and you are changing out 50% of the tank, the chlorine is quite diluted. I add the Prime first as it is really hard to overdose with it and it also keeps me from forgetting to add it. I feel the water stirring gets the job done. If the fish are not flashing, etc. I don't see any harm this way.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

CichMomma said:


> Thank you sooo much bsk!! Gonna make one tomorrow!!


I have driven all over h*** and back for a waterbed drain and fill thingie and cannot find one. Both Walmarts don't have them, Lowes doesn't have them.......time to go to the interwebs. So frustrating!!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

CichMomma said:


> CichMomma said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you sooo much bsk!! Gonna make one tomorrow!!
> ...


If you can't find one, isn't it more cost effective to just save the gas and spend the money on a python?


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

LSBoost said:


> CichMomma said:
> 
> 
> > CichMomma said:
> ...


For what they cost, and what it would cost to put one together, it seems like you could save quite a bit of money doing it yourself. Especially if you need one with a really long hose. I only need the 25 footer. I have no idea what it cost me already, besides mostly sanity, to drive about 30 miles round trip with a whining, crying screaming toddler in the car looking for that stupid part. I have decided that since I can get it for $37 bucks with free shipping on amazon prime, my husband it going to treat me to this for all my frustration today......thanks husband!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

While you're waiting for it I'll spoil you with some image of the python I made not too long ago. I only had to buy the 50ft hose with the shut off valve, found the water bed filler thing in the garage :lol:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

The trouble with Pythons is they are pretty cheap plastic and break fairly quick. I think looking around for the correct fittings to build one is worth the effort.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

PfunMo said:


> The trouble with Pythons is they are pretty cheap plastic and break fairly quick. I think looking around for the correct fittings to build one is worth the effort.


My Python is over 25 years old and still works perfect. Just bought a 24" tube a few weeks ago for my new tank.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

There's always a few lucky types out and about. I would not say you are the norm though.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Confirmed Python addicts will never change, no matter the argument given.
Those that love it, good for you. You found something that works for you and see no need to look anymore.
Others have found a combination of pumps, hoses, and assorted tubing to be their WC salvation.
For those fortunate enough to have a drain and water source close enough, a simple hose and faucet adapter work just fine.
Pity those that still have to rely on the bucket.


----------



## akskidoo (Dec 20, 2007)

Where could someone order a python on the internet?


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

How do you control temperature when filling a tank with a python?

I don't think I would feel comfortable setting the temp with my faucet. If one person decides to wash their hands or flush a toilet I could end up freezing or burning my fish...

Also, how do you prevent pH from fluctuating? Obviously if your tap water has the right pH for your fish your golden. But what about those of us who have to buffer their tap water first?

But I would love to be able to quit using the bucket system. It takes me an hour to do a waterchange on a 29g.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

akskidoo said:


> Where could someone order a python on the internet?


Go to Google and type in Python water change. You will find all sorts of hits.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

tokyo said:


> How do you control temperature when filling a tank with a python?
> 
> I don't think I would feel comfortable setting the temp with my faucet. If one person decides to wash their hands or flush a toilet I could end up freezing or burning my fish...
> 
> ...


Just feel for about 80 degrees and you are fine. The water temperature will not change enough to cause any issues at all. You should be able to do a 50% water change for a 29 gallon in about 15 mins.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Cichlidude said:


> akskidoo said:
> 
> 
> > Where could someone order a python on the internet?
> ...


Check Amazon as well. If you are a Prime member you can get free shipping too!


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

never really have a problem with vacuming since i have powerheads to push it to the canisters. After doing all sorts of combintaions i have settled on running a syphon at the same time as filling it from the hard well. I guess half an hour of both on a 150g must be a good water change.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

CichMomma said:


> CichMomma said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you sooo much bsk!! Gonna make one tomorrow!!
> ...


Here it is on Amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=12HJKAT6M13XAQWQ5KDC


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Cichlidude said:


> CichMomma said:
> 
> 
> > CichMomma said:
> ...


I don't think it's worth it to get it online. They should be half of that price. CichMomma already ordered a python.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Cichlidude said:


> tokyo said:
> 
> 
> > How do you control temperature when filling a tank with a python?
> ...


How do you prevent the pH from fluctuating? Without knowing how many gallons I'm replacing how will I know how much buffer to use?


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, with a 29 gallon tank, one third of the water removed is about 10 gallons. That should be plenty close enough.


----------

